# Made another rein board



## whitney (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## JourneysEnd (Sep 16, 2008)

Are the shoes the same size ?

Sorry, farrier here, they look different. Just looked again and they both have 6 holes so they're "ooo", right ?

Thanks for the pictures. I need to put a rein board up.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 16, 2008)

O.K. Dummy here, Whitney I love the wood burn...but ....what is a rein board....and do the shoes and string/rope serve some sort of purpose? Thanks...I hope Im not the only person wondering...duh


----------



## JourneysEnd (Sep 16, 2008)

It's an aid to learning how to maintain even pressure on the reins for driving for one.

You can also use to learn how to change hand, etc. The shoes are the counter weights.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you, I had never heard of or seen one. Most likely because I have never been taught to drive the correct way! Thank you


----------



## Charley (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you, I was wondering too.


----------



## whitney (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep I do believe they are 000 the smallest they had at TSC.

Yep I made my reinboard so I could learn the Achenbach Method of reining it's kinda a one handed method, however the other hand assists a lot. I use it alot in the winter time when driving is impossible.


----------

